# Why do they mention the race if it's a black person but not mention it for Asian or Latino or White?



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.

This happened in my market. They were targeting rideshare drivers. It's why I don't have emblems on my vehicle, pax can look at license plates and confirm with one in app, no need for emblems to draw in car jackers looking to target rideshare drivers because they know a lot of rideshare drivers don't carry guns.









'A Lot Of Drivers Are Scared': Minneapolis Crime Alert Warns Uber, Lyft Drivers Of Armed Car Robbery Scheme


The Minneapolis Police Department issued a citywide alert Friday warning residents to beware of an armed car robbery scheme that appears to be targeting Uber and Lyft drivers.




www.google.com
















Get your protections up like I do my people.
Bulletproof your heads.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.
> 
> This happened in my market. They were targeting rideshare drivers. It's why I don't have emblems on my vehicle, pax can look at license plates and confirm with one in app, no need for emblems to draw in car jackers looking to target rideshare drivers because they know a lot of rideshare drivers don't carry guns.
> 
> ...



I thought you were making your car bullet-proof?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I thought you were making your car bullet-proof?


The car is getting bulletproof in future but for now I am Bulletproof and Osiris is the other entity inside my car and she always keep eye out for any pax taking out a gun from the back or front seat as I have to keep my eyes on road and may miss a gun being drawn out. Osiris will blind the criminal when he/she starts taking out a gun which will give me reaction time and I can grab the gun from attacker and hold the attacker down until cops arrive. Osiris blinding capability works well at night and will bring pain and temporary blindless to the person taking out a gun. It may not makes sense now but I got dashcam and will show a demo soon but I may also get a real life pax car jacker who may attempt to car jack or rob me at gun point. The worst pax are ones who sit directly behind me at night, those are unnerving.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

How did the interview for the IT job go?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

NauticalWheeler said:


> How did the interview for the IT job go?


What IT job? I been working full-time it engineer and driving Uber part-time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> What IT job? I been working full-time it engineer and driving Uber part-time.


I think he meant the Uber one where they ghosted you.

You should put a curse on Uber for that transgression.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I think he meant the Uber one where they ghosted you.
> 
> You should put a curse on Uber for that transgression.


I don't harm using Magic anymore. I'm using the Magic for lottery. I have an upcoming huge jackpot I will win ia using the Magic and once I win I'll celebrate with y'all. I'll be handing out large sums to top people like Tohunt and Elite like Daisy once I win and for the not so top folks maybe £100 gift cards.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.


Is this a rhetorical question?

Because I know we used to have a member around here who felt the need to describe the race of every pax that ever irritated him.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MHR said:


> Is this a rhetorical question?
> 
> Because I know we used to have a member around here who felt the need to describe the race of every pax that ever irritated him.


I like your signature. Yes I am aware of that member. Shame he mentioned race of person who he posted about. I ain't him though, I am the mystical Anubis himself. I'm TransEntity. 

I want access to Politics forum, do new members not have access to it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They wou


Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.
> 
> This happened in my market. They were targeting rideshare drivers. It's why I don't have emblems on my vehicle, pax can look at license plates and confirm with one in app, no need for emblems to draw in car jackers looking to target rideshare drivers because they know a lot of rideshare drivers don't carry guns.
> 
> ...


They would have SHOT HER in New Orleans !

Hell they shot a woman they robbed a while back for only having $2.00 !


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Even if the police broke down the incidents by race some people would still claim racism ...............


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you where to turn people around and not see the facial features, most would classify Asians as white.

Not so with darker color skin. A Columbian can be considered black more readily then white.

Dont read into the race difference im using, please. Its all about color.

Ive seen black females from behind that look white in color.

I mean what color would you consider a Mongolian from behind ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.
> 
> This happened in my market. They were targeting rideshare drivers. It's why I don't have emblems on my vehicle, pax can look at license plates and confirm with one in app, no need for emblems to draw in car jackers looking to target rideshare drivers because they know a lot of rideshare drivers don't carry guns.
> 
> ...


I haven’t read/watched news in over a year. But last I did, it would point out how the”white man shot…” or “white man attacked so and so”… If you’re looking to find articles/stories villainizing a certain race, you can find it’. All races are attacking each other. It’s really quite sad how hateful this world is.

Stop being so paranoid and just get your evil eye protection and pray. You apparently need the prayers! Be a light in this world, rather than focusing on hate.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I believe this does not mean Only Blacks were committing Crimes. People describe Race description when it comes to a crime or Doing good deeds. If an Asian did commit a Crime, they would say an Asian man did that as well. 
If you do a good deed, people would describe you as a black as well. So I believe that it is not all about racial profile, it is about something.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> I haven’t read/watched news in over a year. But last I did, it would point out how the”white man shot…” or “white man attacked so and so”… If you’re looking to find articles/stories villainizing a certain race, you can find it’. All races are attacking each other. It’s really quite sad how hateful this world is.
> 
> Stop being so paranoid and just get your evil eye protection and pray. You apparently need the prayers! Be a light in this world, rather than focusing on hate.


I didn't say one race is attacking all other races. and why are you telling me about evil eyes and protections? That's stuff I'm a master of and know way more than you. Europeans and African Americans are more closely related to eachother than to Asians and Pacific islanders fyi and no I didn't hate on one race. More than one race killed us and our people killed more than just one race too


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> I want access to Politics forum, do new members not have access to it?


No, it's just you.
And ... it' no accident.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> No, it's just you.
> And ... it' no accident.


You wild as the Taliban, was I even talking to you bastid?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> You wild as the Taliban, was I even talking to you bastid?


I was within earshot, so I clarified things for you.
You're welcome


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I was within earshot, so I clarified things for you.
> You're welcome


I got open Sesame powers so be careful. I can open up portals to where I need to go.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> I got open Sesame powers so be careful. I can open up portals to where I need to go.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 663406


I like your signature


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Anubis said:


> I got open Sesame powers so be careful. I can open up portals to where I need to go.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MHR said:


>


Ay MHR should I test my powers to see if I can see Politics section I don't yet have access to? I am sure it's based on quantity or length of time on forum as a member. But I got some powers and no not alt or anything like that (I only got this Anubis account). I'll just merely use my powers to peep inside it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Ay MHR should I test my powers to see if I can see Politics section I don't yet have access to? I am sure it's based on quantity or length of time on forum as a member. But I got some powers and no not alt or anything like that (I only got this Anubis account). I'll just merely use my powers to peep inside it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I didn't say one race is attacking all other races. and why are you telling me about evil eyes and protections? That's stuff I'm a master of and know way more than you. Europeans and African Americans are more closely related to eachother than to Asians and Pacific islanders fyi and no I didn't hate on one race. More than one race killed us and our people killed more than just one race too


No but I said it. You have no clue of the knowledge I have.

You can’t move forward if you’re living in the past. Please seek professional help to remove the toxic energy, the hatred and anger in your heart and the distrust you have. 

Focus on gratitude instead of past problems or what is lacking. Only then can you fully grasp inner peace. Until then, you’re just a tortured soul.










Discmaimer: You can try spell work, send me negative energy or whatever, but I’m heavily protected. 😀


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> No but I said it. You have no clue of the knowledge I have.
> 
> You can’t move forward if you’re living in the past. Please seek professional help to remove the toxic energy, the hatred and anger in your heart and the distrust you have.
> 
> ...


Listen please 🐱





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I got open Sesame powers so be careful. I can open up portals to where I need to go.


THAT would save on gas 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> THAT would save on gas 🤷‍♂️


I already did use it to save on gas lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> THAT would save on gas 🤷‍♂️


A lot of people don't know I have powers that are working around me without even being aware. Take for example the below transaction, my higher self confused the cashier and cashier only charged my card for $28 last week and I ended up getting $36 gas and $2 lottery plays I bought. So the extra $10 discount I got from my higherself doing a Hypnotic effect on the cashier lol 😅
I didn't intend for that to happen, but my higherself automatically did it. Higher self does this all the time around my life to get me to save money or get money. Soon higher self is bringing me a lotto win.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Ay MHR should I test my powers to see if I can see Politics section I don't yet have access to? I am sure it's based on quantity or length of time on forum as a member. But I got some powers and no not alt or anything like that (I only got this Anubis account). I'll just merely use my powers to peep inside it.


Use your powers to peer behind the curtain and see what MHR thinks about that.
What do you see?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Use your powers to peer behind the curtain and see what MHR thinks about that.
> What do you see?


The problem with that is I'd rather use it for lottery. I can show you the times I nearly matched all lotto numbers. You'd be like holy hell how does he keep getting so close? Jackpocket app keeps log and proof of my plays and I can proof my many close calls that'll make you saying omg he may actually have some powers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> The problem with that is I'd rather use it for lottery.


If you're Mr. I.T. then hack the lottery and change the numbers to what you have. 

Maybe @Lissetti could help... 😈


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> If you're Mr. I.T. then hack the lottery and change the numbers to what you have.
> 
> Maybe @Lissetti could help... 😈


IT isn't same as Hackers lol. My IT is Azure, O365, AD, Cyberarc and other stuff.

I ain't no Eddie Tipton lol, he was security engineer. but I am using the multidimensional Universe to find the winning numbers so I am sorta hacking but via Multidimensional world not the physical world like Eddie Tipton.


https://madison.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/iowa-paroles-lottery-rigger-eddie-tipton-after-less-than-5-years-but-he-could-face/article_e1feb88d-5fab-54b2-9303-3f61ab683ef1.html#:~:text=DES%20MOINES%2C%20Iowa%20%E2%80%94%20A%20man,doesn't%20pay%20required%20restitution


.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> If you're Mr. I.T. then hack the lottery and change the numbers to what you have.
> 
> Maybe @Lissetti could help... 😈


I won the jackpot twice last time but that was before my drug and TJ and DR stuff and lately I didn't win due to sinning but I purified myself and am now in touch with my higherself now and it informed me it'll bring a new jackpot shortly to me. Recently I was just 1 ball away from jackpot and you'll be surprised if I showed you a month ago I was just 1 ball away from jackpot after my higherself whispered the winning numbers into my ear and mind and I played them. I'm almost there and this time it'll most likely be $1Million prize.

Local people in my state hate me because they never win and I keep winning and they say they give us welfare food stamps and I keep winning jackpots while they never do, but lol little do they know that some of us immigrants possess higher dimensional powers to access information outside of the normal physical means hehehe.

How else did y'all think I bought an Alfa Romeo and a house? Hehehehehe.

Below are my two big Jackpot win photographs by the state lottery office that I went to claim prize at. My third one is gonna a mega huge Jackpocket get ready y'all.

I've had a lot of $1,000 and $500 prizes since then too. Time to awaken my powers again and hit it epic large Jackpot this time.

This previous February I nearly hit the jackpot and was only one number away. I access the Akhashic records for the winning lottery numbers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I won the jackpot twice last time but that was before my drug and TJ and DR stuff and lately I didn't win due to sinning but I purified myself and am now in touch with my higherself now and it informed me it'll bring a new jackpot shortly to me. Recently I was just 1 ball away from jackpot and you'll be surprised if I showed you a month ago I was just 1 ball away from jackpot after my higherself whispered the winning numbers into my ear and mind and I played them. I'm almost there and this time it'll most likely be $1Million prize.
> 
> Local people in my state hate me because they never win and I keep winning and they say they give us welfare food stamps and I keep winning jackpots while they never do, but lol little do they know that some of us immigrants possess higher dimensional powers to access information outside of the normal physical means hehehe.
> 
> ...


Was the one on the left the jackpot you used for the Turkish hair transplant?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> I won the jackpot twice last time but that was before my drug and TJ and DR stuff and lately I didn't win due to sinning but I purified myself and am now in touch with my higherself now and it informed me it'll bring a new jackpot shortly to me. Recently I was just 1 ball away from jackpot and you'll be surprised if I showed you a month ago I was just 1 ball away from jackpot after my higherself whispered the winning numbers into my ear and mind and I played them. I'm almost there and this time it'll most likely be $1Million prize.
> 
> Local people in my state hate me because they never win and I keep winning and they say they give us welfare food stamps and I keep winning jackpots while they never do, but lol little do they know that some of us immigrants possess higher dimensional powers to access information outside of the normal physical means hehehe.
> 
> ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Use your powers to peer behind the curtain and see what MHR thinks about that.
> What do you see?


@MHR dealing with Ozzynubis behind the curtain...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Was the one on the left the jackpot you used for the Turkish hair transplant?


Yes sir the right one was when I was baldit and I reversed the balding. I accessed the Akhashic records again and won higher than normal for tonights drawing. I matched too many numbers for a normal player. I can get the winning numbers but problem is it is fuzzy and I can't see all numbers. Yes I reversed my balding and went to Turkey for hair transplant and I gotta go back for touch up transplant.

If y'all UP.net members ever doubted my powers just look at results of tonights results emailed to me. @Invisible is a UP member of understanding. He/she knows these powers are no joke. Last few results I emailed ya'll show yall true reality.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> @MHR dealing with Ozzynubis behind the curtain...
> 
> View attachment 663502


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Yes y'all understand the truth. 11 image limit.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> @MHR dealing with Ozzynubis behind the curtain...
> 
> View attachment 663502


Oh believe me Ozzy has been putting in effort to quit alcohol. He's like John Constantine. Ozzy isn't your usual human lol. Marvel's Dr. Strange is a walk in the park compared to John Constantine aka Ozzyoz.












































Marvel's.Dr. Strange stupid ***** Scarrlet Witch would be like a Jupiter compared to an Antares Star if she were to be compared to my capabilities lmao.










If you thinking you as a 6'5" white boy that's fit and lifts often thinks you have a 100% chance of beating me in a fist flight then you better check my Lottery history bwoy. I got some Multidimensional Universal stuff and ways that can beat you even in a hand to hand combat lol. I know you quit drinking years ago but make sure you ever think you're immune to being defeated in hand to hand combat. I don't have to bring a firearm to defeat you Southern Eastern boy hahahaha.







Keep on mind I've defeated lottery against odds and it isn't farfetched I can defeat you in a fight despite your height and size.
Don't think your size and your height makes you invisible.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> @MHR dealing with Ozzynubis behind the curtain...
> 
> View attachment 663502


The best part is @MHR is going to ban him just before he gets access to the dungeon...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Oh believe me Ozzy has been putting in effort to quit alcohol. He's like John Constantine. Ozzy isn't your usual human lol. Marvel's Dr. Strange is a walk in the park compared to John Constantine aka Ozzyoz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adderall is not your friend...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Oh believe me Ozzy has been putting in effort to quit alcohol. He's like John Constantine. Ozzy isn't your usual human lol. Marvel's Dr. Strange is a walk in the park compared to John Constantine aka Ozzyoz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you managed to combine your insecurities, your insanities and your gambling addictions into one post. Bravisimo. 👏👏👏👏

And for the record I never said I wanted to fight you.

You're the one that keeps bragging about what a killer badass Super Sayan whateverthe**** you think you are that can beat UFC fighters despite having a BMI that's close to your IQ and a physique that resembles the Stay Puft marshmallow man.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Oh believe me Ozzy has been putting in effort to quit alcohol. He's like John Constantine. Ozzy isn't your usual human lol. Marvel's Dr. Strange is a walk in the park compared to John Constantine aka Ozzyoz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what does your alleged powers in the lottery ($8, $15 & $51) have to do with your fighting skill (or lack thereof)?

I never said I'd beat your ass.

I think my quote was about Amanda Nunez after you said you could beat her up:

"She would pummel you within 30 seconds then stick a sponge on your forehead and literally mop the floor with you."



122819 said:


> *1.5bust * said Amanda Nunez can beat me up. That woman is near manly in power but can't defeat me or at least not easily defeat me lol 🤣
> 
> @ashlee2004
> 
> ...





New2This said:


> Bro please.
> 
> She would pummel you within 30 seconds then stick a sponge on your forehead and literally mop the floor with you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> The best part is @MHR is going to ban him just before he gets access to the dungeon...


I thought he asked for a targeted ban from there anyway.

Not like we held a gun to his ****ing head and said "keep coming here". 🤦‍♂️


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> View attachment 663521
> 
> View attachment 663522
> 
> ...


What in the blue hell is this?










Can't be tanning.

Is it hair restoration treatment?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> So you managed to combine your insecurities, your insanities and your gambling addictions into one post. Bravisimo. 👏👏👏👏
> 
> And for the record I never said I wanted to fight you.
> 
> ...


⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> What in the blue hell is this?
> 
> View attachment 663553
> 
> ...


Looks like the nightmare I have about my CPAP.
This little blue guy crawls up my nose and occupies my brain.
Glad I got that on record ... might need it in court some day.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> What in the blue hell is this?
> Can't be tanning.
> Is it hair restoration treatment?
> View attachment 663553


Laser lobotomy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Yes sir the right one was when I was baldit and I reversed the balding. I accessed the Akhashic records again and won higher than normal for tonights drawing. I matched too many numbers for a normal player. I can get the winning numbers but problem is it is fuzzy and I can't see all numbers. Yes I reversed my balding and went to Turkey for hair transplant and I gotta go back for touch up transplant.
> 
> If y'all UP.net members ever doubted my powers just look at results of tonights results emailed to me. @Invisible is a UP member of understanding. He/she knows these powers are no joke. Last few results I emailed ya'll show yall true reality.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your winnings. I have no clue why I was tagged. I’m a woman, not a man.

Your powers, as you say, is what I refer to as positive thinking and manifestation. Look up the laws of attraction (nothing about physical attraction) but how to manifest what you want.

The main tenets of it are to have gratitude for what you have, ask for what you want, believe you will get it and feel you have it. If using your “powers” works for you, then that’s fine. Yet you cannot have any negativity or ill intentions towards others. It’s just doesn’t work that way.

You have to be nice to the other “kids” in the sandbox of life. Your terminology and your method of explaining things seems to trigger many on this site. And I’m definitely much different than you in every respect. I’m not such an eccentric person as you. I’m rather dull. And that’s why I’m invisible. 😀


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Every time I read a story regarding the crime wave in Minneapolis, the same thought creeps in my head:

How many of these crime victims voted for leftist soft on crime politicians and supported the defund the police movement two years ago?

As the saying goes, be careful what you wish for because you just might get it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Listen please 🐱
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense but I don’t go to unknown sites. Please provide transcripts.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It was the race topic right.
Bot superpowered ninja EV car.
Well here is my thoughts on the reason you use any race.
To explain the real meaning on what is going on.karen the old white lady like 70 . I get alot never tips. Always complains. The short guy with the dead locks trying to look like Allen averson...thiers an old white lady who panhandlers every day outside the door. She is a door holder. She gets SSS why is she here daily. 
It's not about race. It's a out explaining the person.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> No offense but I don’t go to unknown sites. Please provide transcripts.


It's a well known audio sharing site. It's Safe


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> It's a well known audio sharing site. It's Safe


I listened. Very interesting and thanks. I try not to judge people. There’s enough judgey people in this world already.

All anyone can do is focus on themselves & the people that are important in his/her life. And not to worry what may or may not happen. 

You remind me a little of Ian M, with how you are both extremely unique members on this forum with a completely different mindset than most.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> I listened. Very interesting and thanks. I try not to judge people. There’s enough judgey people in this world already.
> 
> All anyone can do is focus on themselves & the people that are important in his/her life. And not to worry what may or may not happen.
> 
> You remind me a little of Ian M, with how you are both extremely unique members on this forum with a completely different mindset than most.


I nearly won lotto again last night using my powers. I was 3 balls away from the juicy sweet Lotto America.
I access the Akhashic records for the winning numbers but I keep being 1 ball away because I can't seem to see that last ball when I go visit the Akhashic records haha. 
Some people win via voice in their heads.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I nearly won lotto again last night using my powers. I was 3 balls away from the juicy sweet Lotto America.
> I access the Akhashic records for the winning numbers but I keep being 1 ball away because I can't seem to see that last ball when I go visit the Akhashic records haha.
> Some people win via voice in their heads.
> View attachment 663641
> ...


You got a long way to win the big lotto. Maybe look at the movie Rain Man and learn to count cards (joking of course). Be careful what you wish for. 

Some believe the lottery has a curse. There are so many stories of people who lost it all after winning and/or whose lives were ruined. I don’t think it’s a curse, but rather poor decision making and not hiring reputable financial advisors and tax attorneys.









Here’s How Winning the Lottery Makes You Miserable


“My life was hijacked by the lottery”




time.com










The Lottery Curse | 10 Biggest Lottery Losers of All Time


It might seem impossible that anyone could spend tens, if not hundreds, of millions of dollars in just a few years, but it actually happens quite often. Here are 10 lottery winners who blew it all.



www.lottoanalyst.com


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?.


You're the worst offender. I'm willing to bet you unnecessarily refer to race more than anyone on this site! 










Oh by the way, here's the lyft driver that you are low key calling racist by identifying the race of her assailant.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I want access to Politics forum, do new members not have access to it?


You're not new, and you are abusing the rules. You get nothing extra and lose privileges granted to the rule abiding members.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> You're the worst offender. I'm willing to bet you unnecessarily refer to race more than anyone on this site!
> 
> View attachment 663645
> 
> ...


Ozzy you just got demolished...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> You got a long way to win the big lotto. Maybe look at the movie Rain Man and learn to count cards (joking of course). Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Some believe the lottery has a curse. There are so many stories of people who lost it all after winning and/or whose lives were ruined. I don’t think it’s a curse, but rather poor decision making and not hiring reputable financial advisors and tax attorneys.
> 
> ...


And you don't think I was one of them? Lol I lost my house my job and also the money had good chunk wasted on vacations and Tijuana and DR and some you know wink wink. I even lost some money in my Alfa Romeo luxury xar 

I defeated the curse and recovered and am home owner too. In 2018 I was at Peak of my powers. I lost my heavenly powers that allowed me to win lotteries but I am now back to them.

I have to stay positive content and expect the unexpected and not have anger or hatred or grudge or else that will prevent me from spiritual ascension.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> You remind me a little of Ian M, with how you are both extremely unique members on this forum with a completely different mindset than most.


Same shaped noggin too


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Same shaped noggin too


Yes, I didn’t think of that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> And you don't think I was one of them? Lol I lost my house my job and also the money had good chunk wasted on vacations and Tijuana and DR and some you know wink wink. I even lost some money in my Alfa Romeo luxury xar
> 
> I defeated the curse and recovered and am home owner too. In 2018 I was at Peak of my powers. I lost my heavenly powers that allowed me to win lotteries but I am now back to them.
> 
> ...


Then you could do like George Constanta did in Seinfeld and do the opposite of what you’ve done


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Ozzy you just got demolished...
> 
> View attachment 663648
> View attachment 663649
> ...


I don't even know who that Primate Boca Ratman is. Is he long timer on the forum longer than I have been? Wtf is he? I been since 2016 but my previous accounts got archived against my will lol. I avoid referring to race ever since master lady MHR talked to me about it.

There's no race and we're just all primates. But some of us have special powers.
Our first father Adam seen far below 👇 wouldn't like this kind of behaviour we primates often have towards eachother.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> You're not new, and you are abusing the rules. You get nothing extra and lose privileges granted to the rule abiding members.


How am I abusing the rules? Please don't accuse me of something I am not doing. Don't defame me. You don't know me. I've been forum member since 2016 and you arrived 2018.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Adderall is not your friend...


He'll argue that he doesn't abuse the drug. Drugs are bad.




Invisible said:


> You remind me a little of Ian M, with how you are both extremely unique members on this forum with a completely different mindset than most.


That's an awfully polite way of saying bat shit crazy. 



Anubis said:


> you don't think I was one of them? Lol I lost my house my job and also the money had good chunk wasted on vacations and Tijuana and DR and some you know wink wink. I even lost some money in my Alfa Romeo luxury xar


Poor decision making is not a curse. 



Anubis said:


> I avoid referring to race ever since master lady MHR talked to me about it.


Liar! See below. 



Anubis said:


> If you thinking you as a 6'5" white boy that's fit and lifts often thinks you have a 100% chance of beating me in a fist flight then you better check my Lottery history bwoy.





Anubis said:


> I've been forum member since 2016 and you arrived 2018.


Yeah, I got you beat. 
I, with permission from admin, abandoned my original account for personal reasons.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> He'll argue that he doesn't abuse the drug. Drugs are bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! 😀. I may have you both beat because I probably have more posts than both of you guys. But seriously I don’t want to be a part of this pissing contest between you.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> He'll argue that he doesn't abuse the drug. Drugs are bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@MHR why is this guys confrontational of me being allowed? I thought confrontational stuff gets removed and user warned? I've been a user longer than him and here he is bashing a longtime member by 2 years before he became a member. He can **** off. I will put him on Iggy.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I avoid referring to race ever since master lady MHR talked to me about it.












Really?

Dude almost EVERY POST of yours is race related.

If you're not bringing up some DNA superior genetics drivel you're breaking everyone into race/genetic ancestry.

Here are a few off the top of my head:



Anubis said:


> There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver





Anubis said:


> My Natufian blood and buddy Bashka





Anubis said:


> She was my part Egyptian Natufian blood





Anubis said:


> He's my really really crazy Natufian Somali cousin hahah lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> View attachment 663676
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


Whatever 😜 I'm out man ciao. I'm tired of this.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> View attachment 663676
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


Natufian and Somali are not a race lol 🤣 but you crazy boy


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Anubis said:


> confrontational of me being allowed?


I just pointed out your hypocrisy in the initial post. 



Anubis said:


> I want access to Politics forum, do new members not have access to it?





Anubis said:


> I've been a user longer than him and here he is bashing a longtime member by 2 years before he became a member.


Which is it? Make up your mind.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Guys I can't see this comment of Boca because I put him on Iggy. What is he talking about?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> View attachment 663676
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


What I found really crazy is UbersGuber or someone else previously mentioned "Juneteenth" in this post when talking about me and their dumb brain thought just because I am black that they need to reference "Juneteenth". WTF? do they think every darker skinned complexion person is descended from the Slaves who were brought to the Western Hemisphere? I am a Eurasian darker skinned dude who just happens to have darker skin tone just like how the first Europeans were darker skin tone.









Hunter-gatherer European had blue eyes and dark skin


Genetic tests reveal that a hunter-gatherer who lived 7,000 years ago had the unusual combination of dark skin and hair and blue eyes.



www.bbc.com


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Guys I can't see this comment of Boca because I put him on Iggy. What is he talking about?


You put me on iggy too but you responded to about a hundred of my posts.

Iggy for someone being a moron is acceptable. 

Iggy for someone calling you out on your shit is weak sauce. 

Besides you're a transmediumgenderdeity. You shouldn't be so thin-skinned.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You put me on iggy too but you responded to about a hundred of my posts.
> 
> Iggy for someone being a moron is acceptable.
> 
> ...


alrighty I will be thick skinned. i think i was irritible due to the humidity earliier.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Guys I can't see this comment of Boca because I put him on Iggy. What is he talking about?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> View attachment 663691


Ahhh I understand now, I gotta support the forum and pay for Premium access. Now it makes sense. 
I gotta take out the Credit card. Silly me all this time I was so stupid.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.
> 
> This happened in my market. They were targeting rideshare drivers. It's why I don't have emblems on my vehicle, pax can look at license plates and confirm with one in app, no need for emblems to draw in car jackers looking to target rideshare drivers because they know a lot of rideshare drivers don't carry guns.
> 
> ...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I just assume the suspect is black anyway. 

JUST KIDDING ! ! ! !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Let's not forget, the victim was a black woman.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> *Why do they mention the race if it's a black person but not mention it for Asian or Latino or White?*


Why is it when a post is about race there's a 85% chance it's by OzzyOz / A-new-bus and is filled with Egyptian wolf-dog pictures?

And why didn't you just stick with OzzyOz? I feel I'm being trolled by a used art salesman.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Why is it when a post is about race there's a 85% chance it's by OzzyOz / A-new-bus and is filled with Egyptian wolf-dog pictures?
> 
> And why didn't you just stick with OzzyOz? I feel I'm being trolled by a used art salesman.
> View attachment 663861


Some art sell for millions. One guy randomly splashed art around and he sold it for a lot of dough. I make artwork myself. Here's some of my work.


https://www.behance.net/osmanhassa2f19


----------



## ryans2190 (9 mo ago)

WE WUZ KANGS N SHEIT (WE REALLY WUZ)


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

There's never any need to mention race . if you're talking about a passenger that doesn't tip, makes unreasonable requests for extra stops like going to Walmart or going through a drive-thru, puts their screaming kids in the backseat, and makes up false complaints like you're driving recklessly to get free rides, everyone knows what group they belong to.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

ryans2190 said:


> WE WUZ KANGS N SHEIT (WE REALLY WUZ)


Why are you not featuring this art in your posts instead of other peoples'?

And you are not the God of Death. That's disrespectful to an entire belief system. (plus my spell-checker hates it)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Why are you not featuring this art in your posts instead of other peoples'?
> 
> And you are not the God of Death. That's disrespectful to an entire belief system. (plus my spell-checker hates it)


That's not Ozzynubis


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.


YOU talk more about race than anyone I've ever met in my life.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> YOU talk more about race than anyone I've ever met in my life.


Not really. Natufian or Cushitic for example aren't even race lol. They're just groups.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I'm Mr. random I never end in entertainment. @New2This i got something new and fresh and random for you if you're ready for the entertainment my tall boy


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The offensive part is associating your name with fuber.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> And you don't think I was one of them? Lol I lost my house my job and also the money had good chunk wasted on vacations and Tijuana and DR and some you know wink wink. I even lost some money in my Alfa Romeo luxury xar
> 
> I defeated the curse and recovered and am home owner too. In 2018 I was at Peak of my powers. I lost my heavenly powers that allowed me to win lotteries but I am now back to them.
> 
> ...


Is that the Nigerian lottery that I somehow win like 3 times a month but don't ever recall entering?!?


----------



## Zomron (Oct 15, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Then you could do like George Constanta did in Seinfeld and do the opposite of what you’ve done


The word "racist" was coined by Leon Trotsky, who successfully overthrew, together with 11 fellow "Bolsheviks" and the Synagogue of Satan, Russia. He and his fellow cultists successfully managed to starve (often on their own farms), shoot, and murder more than 66 million Slavs, ethnic Ukrainians and Poles (mostly Catholics and Russian Orthodox). You think this paragraph is not relevant to you; or to the world today or, even to this conversation. However, you are living in a delusion and it is paid for and engineered by the same Synagogue that funded the "Communist" revolutions of the past and the Covidian Psyop of the present moment (another layer in the push to a "new" world order).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I'm Mr. random I never end in entertainment. @New2This i got something new and fresh and random for you if you're ready for the entertainment my tall boy


You've set the bar pretty high.

Is this story better than your Turkish hair transplant and rawdogging Tijuana hookers? 

Asking for a friend (@Uberyouber because he's bashful).


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You've set the bar pretty high.
> 
> Is this story better than your Turkish hair transplant and rawdogging Tijuana hookers?
> 
> Asking for a friend (@Uberyouber because he's bashful).


It's juicy story but guide me on which forum to post to. Stories forum or this Random thread?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Zomron said:


> The word "racist" was coined by Leon Trotsky, who successfully overthrew, together with 11 fellow "Bolsheviks" and the Synagogue of Satan, Russia. He and his fellow cultists successfully managed to starve (often on their own farms), shoot, and murder more than 66 million Slavs, ethnic Ukrainians and Poles (mostly Catholics and Russian Orthodox). You think this paragraph is not relevant to you; or to the world today or, even to this conversation. However, you are living in a delusion and it is paid for and engineered by the same Synagogue that funded the "Communist" revolutions of the past and the Covidian Psyop of the present moment (another layer in the push to a "new" world order).


I think you may have quoted wrong person. My reply about Seinfeld has no relevance to your reply.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I think you may have quoted wrong person. My reply about Seinfeld has no relevance to your reply.


Oh, I'm sorry, clicked incorrectly


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> It's juicy story but guide me on which forum to post to. Stories forum or this Random thread?


Does it really matter?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Erik M said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, clicked incorrectly


No problem but that was for Zomron, who I was letting know may have quoted wrong person. He went on a history lesson in response to my post about Seinfeld, which didn’t mention race or anything.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> The offensive part is associating your name with fuber.


Offensive to who?
Him or Uber?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


These mean more than all my Uber badges


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> You've set the bar pretty high.
> 
> Is this story better than your Turkish hair transplant and rawdogging Tijuana hookers?
> 
> Asking for a friend (@Uberyouber because he's bashful).


I'm going to go on a limb and say the story has something to do with a truck stop bathroom or a restraining order...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> I'm going to go on a limb and say the story has something to do with a truck stop bathroom or a restraining order...


⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Although I think the restraining order comes in the next few days


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> 
> Although I think the restraining order comes in the next few days


Wouldn't it be great to have an Ozzy mugshot.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

New2This said:


> Does it really matter?


You guys need some Japanese cosplay .
Can we get back to how to make money and drive less strategies ?


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah I noticed they always do that if it's a black person. Race is never mentioned when a non black person commits a crime. The exception is if it was a Mexican or Puerto Rican sometimes.

The narrative is usually followed by subtle racist comments as well.

Why? I guess because some people are trying to push a narrative.

Also, that's the way human bias works. We focus on outcomes we believe to be true. When those outcomes aren't true, we tend to glance over it. But racism is so ingrained in the foundation of our country it's literally every where.

For example, a little white lie is better than a black lie. Etc....


----------



## daishfog (7 mo ago)

Nonya said:


> Yeah I noticed they always do that if it's a black person. Race is never mentioned when a non black person commits a crime. The exception is if it was a Mexican or Puerto Rican sometimes.
> 
> The narrative is usually followed by subtle racist comments as well.
> 
> ...


If you don't think a certain demographic are not responsible for a majority of daily inner city shootings, car jackings, smash and grabs etc etc then you aren't paying attention or just a racially biased person yourself. -you may say it's racist for me to say that but I say it's racist to deny the truth about what's going on in our cities and letting criminals get away with crimes because of fear of being accused of racism.


----------



## bondi (Apr 13, 2019)

The answer is obvious. When you study the criminal statistic in demographic and from all respects, black American came to No.1 in the chart. That meant you heard most of the saying in sequences on TV than others mentioned. This is called lodgic in science.


----------



## fdjkhl01 (7 mo ago)

If you get bit by a foaming mouth german shepard, you dont tell animal control to look for a poodle.


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

daishfog said:


> If you don't think a certain demographic are not responsible for a majority of daily inner city shootings, car jackings, smash and grabs etc etc then you aren't paying attention or just a racially biased person yourself. -you may say it's racist for me to say that but I say it's racist to deny the truth about what's going on in our cities and letting criminals get away with crimes because of fear of being accused of racism.


Which demographic? And please provide a source


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

bondi said:


> The answer is obvious. When you study the criminal statistic in demographic and from all respects, black American came to No.1 in the chart. That meant you heard most of the saying in sequences on TV than others mentioned. This is called lodgic in science.


I call bs. What chart and data are you referring to?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Nonya said:


> I call bs. What chart and data are you referring to?


Have you ever heard of the "FBI"? 

Bear in mind when looking at these numbers that black people make up 13% of the population.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You know what the problem with recognition is?

Being noticed.


----------



## shakespeare (6 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Have you ever heard of the "FBI"?
> 
> Bear in mind when looking at these numbers that black people make up 13% of the population.
> 
> View attachment 667164


You find crap stats that you believe support you're claim, while ignoring stats that don't. Let's take a look at the real data....

According to the data, black crime stats are inflated because they're more likely to be:
1. Racially profiled
2. Unjustly arrested
3. Wrongfully convicted

Notice white percentages are higher in many categories, even though they're less likely to be racially profiled. 


Blacks were 63 percent more likely to be stopped even though, as a whole, they drive 16 percent less. Taking into account less time on the road, blacks were about 95 percent more likely to be stopped. 
Blacks were 115 percent more likely than whites to be searched in a traffic stop (5.05 percent for blacks, 2.35 percent for whites). 

*Contraband was more likely to be found in searches of white drivers. * 


7 times more likely to be wrongly convicted for murder 

3.5 times more likely to be wrongly convicted for rape

12 times more likely to get wrongly convicted for drugs


Table 43



Race and Wrongful Convictions



Racial disparities revealed in massive traffic stop dataset



​Total arrests​Percent distribution1​Total arrests​Percent distribution1​Race​Ethnicity​Offense charged​Total​White​Black or
African
American​American
Indian or
Alaska
Native​Asian​Native
Hawaiian
or Other
Pacific
Islander​Total​White​Black or
African
American​American
Indian or
Alaska
Native​Asian​Native
Hawaiian
or Other
Pacific
Islander​Total2​Hispanic
or
Latino​Not
Hispanic
or Latino​Total​Hispanic
or
Latino​Not
Hispanic
or Latino​*TOTAL*​*6,816,975*​*4,729,290*​*1,815,144*​*164,852*​*86,733*​*20,956*​*100.0*​*69.4*​*26.6*​*2.4*​*1.3*​*0.3*​*5,896,059*​*1,126,806*​*4,769,253*​*100.0*​*19.1*​*80.9*​Murder and nonnegligent manslaughter​7,964​3,650​4,078​125​83​28​100.0​45.8​51.2​1.6​1.0​0.4​6,474​1,341​5,133​100.0​20.7​79.3​Rape3​16,599​11,588​4,427​249​276​59​100.0​69.8​26.7​1.5​1.7​0.4​14,172​3,948​10,224​100.0​27.9​72.1​Robbery​56,305​25,143​29,677​635​568​282​100.0​44.7​52.7​1.1​1.0​0.5​50,705​12,002​38,703​100.0​23.7​76.3​Aggravated assault​274,376​169,467​91,164​7,192​4,902​1,651​100.0​61.8​33.2​2.6​1.8​0.6​243,279​62,421​180,858​100.0​25.7​74.3​Burglary​118,843​81,104​34,188​1,728​1,464​359​100.0​68.2​28.8​1.5​1.2​0.3​105,558​21,981​83,577​100.0​20.8​79.2​Larceny-theft​592,679​393,226​178,937​11,718​7,133​1,665​100.0​66.3​30.2​2.0​1.2​0.3​502,776​74,227​428,549​100.0​14.8​85.2​Motor vehicle theft​57,278​38,719​16,409​1,213​721​216​100.0​67.6​28.6​2.1​1.3​0.4​50,482​12,720​37,762​100.0​25.2​74.8​Arson​6,291​4,453​1,553​121​125​39​100.0​70.8​24.7​1.9​2.0​0.6​5,460​1,022​4,438​100.0​18.7​81.3​Violent crime4​355,244​209,848​129,346​8,201​5,829​2,020​100.0​59.1​36.4​2.3​1.6​0.6​314,630​79,712​234,918​100.0​25.3​74.7​Property crime4​775,091​517,502​231,087​14,780​9,443​2,279​100.0​66.8​29.8​1.9​1.2​0.3​664,276​109,950​554,326​100.0​16.6​83.4​Other assaults​703,534​455,901​219,400​16,037​9,907​2,289​100.0​64.8​31.2​2.3​1.4​0.3​608,510​115,069​493,441​100.0​18.9​81.1​Forgery and counterfeiting​32,100​21,537​9,668​338​501​56​100.0​67.1​30.1​1.1​1.6​0.2​28,277​4,786​23,491​100.0​16.9​83.1​Fraud​78,698​51,861​24,041​1,424​1,208​164​100.0​65.9​30.5​1.8​1.5​0.2​68,160​9,984​58,176​100.0​14.6​85.4​Embezzlement​9,886​5,983​3,587​114​179​23​100.0​60.5​36.3​1.2​1.8​0.2​8,271​1,099​7,172​100.0​13.3​86.7​Stolen property; buying, receiving, possessing​63,035​38,751​21,998​1,108​825​353​100.0​61.5​34.9​1.8​1.3​0.6​54,930​10,331​44,599​100.0​18.8​81.2​Vandalism​126,161​86,360​34,670​3,198​1,598​335​100.0​68.5​27.5​2.5​1.3​0.3​109,856​21,333​88,523​100.0​19.4​80.6​Weapons; carrying, possessing, etc.​108,847​60,494​45,530​1,129​1,247​447​100.0​55.6​41.8​1.0​1.1​0.4​92,892​22,081​70,811​100.0​23.8​76.2​Prostitution and commercialized vice​19,811​10,074​8,370​73​1,205​89​100.0​50.9​42.2​0.4​6.1​0.4​18,191​3,506​14,685​100.0​19.3​80.7​Sex offenses (except rape and prostitution)​28,627​21,360​5,903​596​668​100​100.0​74.6​20.6​2.1​2.3​0.3​25,184​7,023​18,161​100.0​27.9​72.1​Drug abuse violations​1,052,101​748,874​274,670​14,098​11,857​2,602​100.0​71.2​26.1​1.3​1.1​0.2​946,784​194,654​752,130​100.0​20.6​79.4​Gambling​1,895​1,081​553​13​214​34​100.0​57.0​29.2​0.7​11.3​1.8​1,682​434​1,248​100.0​25.8​74.2​Offenses against the family and children​58,042​38,196​16,454​2,821​493​78​100.0​65.8​28.3​4.9​0.8​0.1​49,402​6,443​42,959​100.0​13.0​87.0​Driving under the influence​646,607​526,928​90,888​12,373​13,071​3,347​100.0​81.5​14.1​1.9​2.0​0.5​549,292​145,127​404,165​100.0​26.4​73.6​Liquor laws​109,887​85,350​17,077​5,657​1,651​152​100.0​77.7​15.5​5.1​1.5​0.1​90,033​14,802​75,231​100.0​16.4​83.6​Drunkenness​218,095​164,797​32,255​18,238​2,431​374​100.0​75.6​14.8​8.4​1.1​0.2​206,492​46,634​159,858​100.0​22.6​77.4​Disorderly conduct​208,690​132,676​64,049​9,811​1,820​334​100.0​63.6​30.7​4.7​0.9​0.2​164,645​22,897​141,748​100.0​13.9​86.1​Vagrancy​15,952​10,763​4,497​473​201​18​100.0​67.5​28.2​3.0​1.3​0.1​14,779​2,109​12,670​100.0​14.3​85.7​All other offenses (except traffic)​2,192,791​1,532,998​577,689​54,049​22,248​5,807​100.0​69.9​26.3​2.5​1.0​0.3​1,870,588​306,544​1,564,044​100.0​16.4​83.6​Suspicion​1,316​1,008​257​49​2​0​100.0​76.6​19.5​3.7​0.2​0.0​410​37​373​100.0​9.0​91.0​Curfew and loitering law violations​10,565​6,948​3,155​272​135​55​100.0​65.8​29.9​2.6​1.3​0.5​8,775​2,251​6,524​100.0​25.7​74.3​


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OP once told me to picture myself winning the lottery and go buy a ticket, and all that happened was I lost $2


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I smell sock...


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> Have you ever heard of the "FBI"?
> 
> Bear in mind when looking at these numbers that black people make up 13% of the population.
> 
> View attachment 667164


At best, you're terrible at statistics. Or you are just a liar with an evil agenda. 

The real FBI stats Table 43


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Anubis said:


> What's wrong with people? The Lyft driver lady said "A young black man put gun to my face". Why couldn't she just say "Young man"?. Asians and white and all races car jack and kill people in our twin cities so race is irrelevant.
> 
> This happened in my market. They were targeting rideshare drivers. It's why I don't have emblems on my vehicle, pax can look at license plates and confirm with one in app, no need for emblems to draw in car jackers looking to target rideshare drivers because they know a lot of rideshare drivers don't carry guns.
> 
> ...


Liberal news never say a black person but a conservative news outlet will say a black person or other races when a crime is being committed.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Nonya said:


> At best, you're terrible at statistics. Or you are just a liar with an evil agenda.
> 
> The real FBI stats Table 43


Just a black man living in the real world. Grew up on these streets, and rose up out of them... wasn't all that hard, really. 

Black mothers aborting their babies at an alarming rate, that's the real crime here. Your table proves my point. I guess you didn't actually read it. 

Remember we are 13% of the total population when looking at those numbers. Read your own chart. Please. Your ignorance is on display.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Mole said:


> Liberal news never say a black person but a conservative news outlet will say a black person or other races when a crime is being committed.


Exactly. If it's just a white man they won't mention it but a minority colour will be mentioned


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> Liberal news never say a black person but a conservative news outlet will say a black person or other races when a crime is being committed.


Because a liberal news source reports FEELINGS, and a conservative news source reports FACTS.


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> Just a black man living in the real world. Grew up on these streets, and rose up out of them... wasn't all that hard, really.
> 
> Black mothers aborting their babies at an alarming rate, that's the real crime here. Your table proves my point. I guess you didn't actually read it.
> 
> Remember we are 13% of the total population when looking at those numbers. Read your own chart. Please. Your ignorance is on display.


My goodness you are a ******. 

That's the problem with bias and ignorance , people see what they want to see no matter how much data they're given.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nonya said:


> That's the problem with bias and ignorance , people see what they want to see no matter how much data they're given.


Did you find a mirror?
This guy was speaking HIS truth.
His own experience.
He made it out.

Don't believe him? He's a liar?
Or you can't see past your own bias and gross ignorance?


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Did you find a mirror?
> This guy was speaking HIS truth.
> His own experience.
> He made it out.
> ...


Yeah you're not the sharpest tool either. 

It's ok for him to speak about his experiences. One guy's experience doesn't represent millions of people. The problem is when someone misrepresents and presents false statistics, as if his experiences represent the majority. 

The problem with too many Americans is that they don't understand statistics, but try to use the data to support their biases versus seeking an unbiased truth. 

You should learn the difference between one individual's experience vs statistical significance before you try to insult the informed and defend the ignorance.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Nonya said:


> Yeah you're not the sharpest tool either.
> 
> It's ok for him to speak about his experiences. One guy's experience doesn't represent millions of people. The problem is when someone misrepresents and presents false statistics, as if his experiences represent the majority.
> 
> ...


You should take your own advice. My experience jives with reality. What statistic have I given that was inaccurate? What falsehood have I stated?

Your statement that "one guy's experience doesn't represent millions of people" is perfect when you apply it to the police and BLM. They make out cops to be some kind of brutal black-hunting vigilantes because statistically few of us are killed by police. Many thousands more are killed by our own people every year. And, that's not even taking into account roughly a third of our babies being slaughtered by their mothers. 

There are more white people in prison than any other race. There are more white people on welfare than any other race. And yet, only one fifth the number of abortions are carried out by white people. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## shakespeare (6 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> You should take your own advice. My experience jives with reality. What statistic have I given that was inaccurate? What falsehood have I stated?
> 
> Your statement that "one guy's experience doesn't represent millions of people" is perfect when you apply it to the police and BLM. They make out cops to be some kind of brutal black-hunting vigilantes because statistically few of us are killed by police. Many thousands more are killed by our own people every year. And, that's not even taking into account roughly a third of our babies being slaughtered by their mothers.
> 
> There are more white people in prison than any other race. There are more white people on welfare than any other race. And yet, only one fifth the number of abortions are carried out by white people. Why do you suppose that is?


You wrote:
" What statistic have I given that was inaccurate? What falsehood have I stated?"

There's so many things you stated that's wrong it's just embarrassing at this point. Honestly, it's not just the lack of knowledge, worse is your willingness to stand firm and defend your ignorance. *That's a special kind of st**id.* 

You provided false stats that was meant to prove African Americans commit the most crimes. I provided stats from the FBI and other sources that wasn't filtered and cherry picked to prove a point. Table 43. *Yet your still defending your d*mb with such vigor. 

This is a conversation about statistical inference and casual analysis, yet you scream "BLM" and they're bad! *Obviously you don't see a problem with that huh?.... We're talking about stats not BLM*. Duh....*

You keep screaming blacks only make up 13% of the population as if that's concrete evidence of anything. Any statistical inference or argumunt you make related to their percentage of population relative to the amount of crime they commit assumes some pretty strong statistical predictors and causual analysis. Those assumptions and analysis are* clearly above your mental capacity to perform such analysis. *


----------



## shakespeare (6 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> You should take your own advice. My experience jives with reality. What statistic have I given that was inaccurate? What falsehood have I stated?
> 
> Your statement that "one guy's experience doesn't represent millions of people" is perfect when you apply it to the police and BLM. They make out cops to be some kind of brutal black-hunting vigilantes because statistically few of us are killed by police. Many thousands more are killed by our own people every year. And, that's not even taking into account roughly a third of our babies being slaughtered by their mothers.
> 
> There are more white people in prison than any other race. There are more white people on welfare than any other race. And yet, only one fifth the number of abortions are carried out by white people. Why do you suppose that is?


*"only one fifth the number of abortions are carried out by white people."*

Where are your statistics coming from? Please provide sources.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nonya said:


> t's ok for him to speak about his experiences. One guy's experience doesn't represent millions of people.


I am relieved that it is ok with you that he speak of his experiences. They are similar to mine -- and I'm white.
I just read his statement again ... I didnt see anything about millions of people, or his representation of them.


Nonya said:


> to support their biases versus seeking an unbiased truth.


Where IS that 'unbiased truth'.
YOU got it?
Wow. I am impressed. I wish I could be you.


Nonya said:


> You should learn the difference between one individual's experience vs statistical significance before you try to insult the informed and defend the ignorance.


Again, YOU are the informed and oh-so-smart, eh?
Wow.
I am really impressed.
I bask in the warmth of intelligence that is YOU.

Tell me more about me, and what I 'should learn'.
Do, tell.


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I am relieved that it is ok with you that he speak of his experiences. They are similar to mine -- and I'm white.
> I just read his statement again ... I didnt see anything about millions of people, or his representation of them.
> 
> Where IS that 'unbiased truth'.
> ...


He said he is black or African American. According to census.gov there's over 40 million African Americans in the country. 

Next, he backed up his stance by using Blm, police and AFRICAN AMERICANS (OVER 40 MILLION PEOPLE HERE)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nonya said:


> He said he is black or African American. According to census.gov there's over 40 million African Americans in the country.


Right. So what?
There are over 240 million whites in the US.
And, I"m white. So what?


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Right. So what?
> There are over 240 million whites in the US.
> And, I"m white. So what?


Go back and read the comments. I'm not going to regurgitate the entire thread for you. 

I know there's intelligent people that drive for Uber. But speaking to people like you reminds me that comprehension skills or statiscal training or intelligence isn't a prerequisite to become a driver for Uber.


----------

